# Shoal River depth question FW - scout trip



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I posted this in the kayak forum too. Not sure who would have more info the FW fisherman or kayakers. I am taking some boy scouts on the Shoal River on Wednesday for a canoe trip (the start of a 50 miler canoe/backpack trip). I have never canoed that river. The water level is about 6 ft at Mossy Head and 2.95 feet at Hwy 85. We are canoeing Hwy 90 to Hwy 85. For those of you who are familiar with that river, will the river be passable at this water level?


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

For a canoe yes, there are some spots that have trees and debris down but passable, especially with a canoe.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Agree, with a canoe, you can make it easily. About halfway through the trip, there is a cutoff where a bunch of your water will leave the river and go out through the woods, can't go with the water due to trees and such, water will come back into the river after two or three bends and you will be good to go after that.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

rough but passable.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Another nice trip would be on the Yellow River from Hwy 2 to the train trussel in Milligan.


----------

